# I have more money than I do needs... so what should be my next step?



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

I've been a SLR owner for about nearly 4 years now. *I own a 60D body, 24-105mm f/4L IS, 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro, and 50mm f/1.4. I also have a 430ex II speedlite.* I have about $1600 in cash and I'm not quite sure what to spend it on. I have a 9 year old so she is my main subject. In the past 12 months I have photographed indoor plays, outdoor Easter egg hunts, night time "bonfires", swimming pool shots, football games (she's a cheerleader but I really enjoy photographing the players), and I will be photographing indoor basketball games under crappy gym lighting. I don't shoot a lot of wide angle and a bunch of my shots would be considered sports action or portraiture with pleasing blurry bokehs. 

No one probably cares about the process, but I want to illustrate that I have had a ton of different lenses. I started with a Canon XS which was upgraded to a 60D after two years. In regards to lenses, I had the kit lens (18-55mm) which I eventually upgraded to a 24-105mm f/4L USM. I started with a 75-300mm which was upgraded to a 55-250mm after one year to a 70-300mm (briefly) to a 70-200mm f/4L USM (briefly) to a 70-200mm f/2.8L USM (briefly), to finally nothing. Finally, I had a 50mm f/1.8 which I upgraded to the 50mmm f/1.4. And I picked up a 100mm f/2.8L IS macro along the way. 

I like my 60D, but I would seriously consider upgrading to a *5D mkii if I find a deal for around $1200* which isn't completely out of the realm of reason if I sell a bundled printer and the kit lens (24-105mm). 

I think the biggest thing about upgrading bodies is that I will have Micro auto focus adjustment... and while I was underwhelmed by both 70-200's I had, I think if I am able to 100% lock into my target, I would be substantially more pleased with the results. But I'm not sure I'm willing to go back to that well of disappointment. Maybe I might dip into *70-200mm f/4L IS or the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii *(the non IS f/2.8 was heavy, but it really didn't bother me so I doubt the IS version would cause me to complain). But IS shouldn't be a factor since the shots I were taking were at 1/4000 of a second or faster... so it really comes down to the performance of the lens v. the quality of shot I received using the 100mm f/2.8L Macro. 

Having said that, if I buy the 5dmkii, *I will only have 400 left in reserves to get anything else*. I really don't want to part with my 60d, but I know selling the used body for $650 (if I'm lucky) would then bump me back up to $1050 and again can buy another lens.

I've also considered a refurb *135mm f/2L* direct from Canon. The best case scenario is if I buy one during their sales and I pay around $740. That would leave me with $860 and maybe I go ahead and dip my toe back into the *70-200's and get the f/4L IS*. That would be $914, but I can get away with spending $55 over my budget. 

I know there is a huge fight between those who prefer primes over zooms and I don't want to start one of those, but I've also considered a *300mm f/4L IS prime*. But I read reviews that it is not good for panning and it is older technology from 2008 (which sounds silly) but I do have concerns shooting with a 300mm prime with limited IS on a crop sensor. 

I've also considered a fisheye... but that's just for fun and is really low on my priority list. 

*So my question is... would an upgrade to the body with one additional lens (whether it is the 135mm f/2 or the 300mm f/4L IS or even the 70-200mm f/4L IS) be the best bang for my respective buck. Or should I stick with my 60D which has good low light performance (though not on par with the 5dmk ii or the 5dmk iii) and just get new lenses. It's not an easy decision. *

OR is there something I'm not considering that would be an even better fit that I'm just completely ignorant about (and if someone mentions Nikon, I'll punch you in the face!).

Thanks for your help because I really have ambivalent feelings about both directions.


----------



## brad-man (Nov 4, 2012)

Canon is having a sale on their refurbished inventory right now. EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkII is going for $1900. The EF100L is a wonderfull lens (which I also own), but for the situation(s) you describe, it seems to be expendable...


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 4, 2012)

Just my two cents:

I would try to scrape together a few more bucks and get the 70-200 II, and if not, get the 135L, one of the few lenses you never hear anyone say anything bad about, quite the opposite. I would stay put on body, since the 60D is a brilliant crop body with a good sensor. Also put on body, since I would expect like many other here a 7D II in the coming year, which will change the game again. Have you shot with a full frame before? It is a different ball game.

G.


----------



## DB (Nov 4, 2012)

You have some good glass already, but it might be better to get the telephoto or nice prime at this stage, then look at what new bodies are on offer in 2013, so keep your 60D until then. Who knows, the 6D may be a great camera in terms of IQ and a 7D2 may appear, so best to keep your options open and extend your lens collection.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 4, 2012)

DB said:


> You have some good glass already, but it might be better to get the telephoto or nice prime at this stage, then look at what new bodies are on offer in 2013, so keep your 60D until then. Who knows, the 6D may be a great camera in terms of IQ and a 7D2 may appear, so best to keep your options open and extend your lens collection.



+1


----------



## magic koala (Nov 4, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the 135mm f/2 especially since you do portraits and sports indoors. I think you shoot enough to get a lot out of use it. I've had mine for a few years on Rebels and FFs and it's just great. I've also used a 1.4x extender on the 135mm and it still looks good.

I don't have a 60D but I was disappointed with my 5DMK2 when it came to action shots. I shot the LA marathon with the 7D and 5DMK2 (same lens) and the 5DMK2 just had a terrible time keeping track and focusing on the runners. I don't have any problems with the 5DMK3. You might want to borrow a MK2 and compare with 60D with action shots.

I've always invested more in glass than bodies but the MK3 was the only camera purchase I did that truly satisfied me. I remember thinking long and hard and having the feeling of dread when I hit the buy button for 3.2K a few months ago. No regrets now. I'd start saving for the MK3 too.

My favorite lens? I use the 24-105mm f/4 80% of the time on FF. I never used my 24-70mm f/2.8, it was just too heavy and bulky so I sold it. 24-105mm is not very wide on crop, I prefer the 17-55mm f/2.8 or 15-85mm on crop (if I know I need to shoot wide).


----------



## RC (Nov 4, 2012)

A lot to digest here but I'll give it a stab.

Outdoor football (which is almost over or the season), indoor basketball w/ crappy lighting, desire for AFMA, desire for FF, need more reach.

Here is what I would do:

First of all keep all your lens. Get a 5DII and use that for basketball this winter (you might need to scrap up another $200). A 5DII along with your 24-105 can cover all your listed needs except football which is a year away.

Second, if you are happy with your 60D, keep it for football and save up for a lens for next season. Personally I would sell it now before the priced drops any lower (unless you can't get much for it at all). Then with the money from your 60D, buy a used 7D next fall. I'm betting there will be a ton of deals especially if the 7DII rumors continue and maybe with the release of the 6D and you can probably get a 7D for less than what you can sell your 60D today for. Then as you save up and add to your photog fund, pick up a 70-200 2.8. Until you have funds for that, rent the lens for your football games.

In the long run, you will be set for years with great bodies and lens, you will have AFMA ability, able to cover all your shooting needs, reach & FPS, and low light capabilities.

If you can depart with your 100L, it might be wise to use that to help fund a 70-200.

Be patient and strategic, put a plan together for the long run.


Edit: this just popped up, 5DII for $1499 (maybe it's a sign ):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-II-Digital-SLR-Camera-Mark-2-Body-/230874594458?forcev4exp=true&forceRpt=true


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

brad-man said:


> Canon is having a sale on their refurbished inventory right now. EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkII is going for $1900. The EF100L is a wonderfull lens (which I also own), but for the situation(s) you describe, it seems to be expendable...



I'm patient... and while I know a 15% or 20% sale are few and far between and when the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii is in stock... well that doesn't happen often. I know it is a great lens... but I have really been underwhelmed by the 70-200mm f/4L USM and the 70-200mm f/2.8L USM... I simply don't know if I believe the hype about the 70-200's.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> Just my two cents:
> 
> I would try to scrape together a few more bucks and get the 70-200 II, and if not, get the 135L, one of the few lenses you never hear anyone say anything bad about, quite the opposite. I would stay put on body, since the 60D is a brilliant crop body with a good sensor. Also put on body, since I would expect like many other here a 7D II in the coming year, which will change the game again. Have you shot with a full frame before? It is a different ball game.
> 
> G.



There's always a few more bucks available... but then I have to hear crap from the wife. Actually I hear crap from her when I buy and sell lenses and put the profit towards new gear. For those out there who aren't married... feel free to stay that way. 

I'm probably going to get the 135L and I know there may be a second version coming out, but I find it difficult to believe that the next version will be heralded even more than the 135. 

I haven't shot with a full frame before, but I do understand the 1.6 crop factor. I'm constantly doing the math with my lenses saying X would be approximately Y on a full frame. I know I don't use all the functions on my 60D, but I am looking for better low-light iso performance. And I won't find that in the crop sensor market. So I'm basically eliminating the 7D mkii (presuming it isn't just a rumor) and the 70D.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

DB said:


> You have some good glass already, but it might be better to get the telephoto or nice prime at this stage, then look at what new bodies are on offer in 2013, so keep your 60D until then. Who knows, the 6D may be a great camera in terms of IQ and a 7D2 may appear, so best to keep your options open and extend your lens collection.



I was mulling over the 200mm prime... but I heard a few anecdotal conversations that the 200mm prime isn't really better than the 70-200's... and since I have been disappointed with those... it doesn't quite seem like a solution to my telephoto desires. 

As for the 6D... I know it is a solid option even though it wasn't as amazing as what people hoped for let alone speculated it would be. But I don't see that dropping below the price I can potentially get a 5D mkii over the next few months. I do see the price of the 6D dropping to below 1700 as its normal price after a year or so... but I do believe I will be able to get a 5D for around 12 or 1300 with enough effort and gumption.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> > I have more money than I do needs
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wwf.org/



I'm not a wrestling fan, but I was seriously annoyed when they sued the World Wrestling Federation to prevent them from being the WWF. I believe that was before the internet... so I do understand a bit more because wwf.org v wwf.com can lead to a good deal of confusion. 

And as a sidenote... Thanks for being SOOOO helpful in the discussion.


----------



## wayno (Nov 4, 2012)

Ha... In the context of that particular statement I can understand the response. Methinks that perhaps wasnt quite the sentiment you intended to express? 

With 60d sell off, the 5d2 and the 135l seems a reasonably good answer to me.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

magic koala said:


> You can't go wrong with the 135mm f/2 especially since you do portraits and sports indoors. I think you shoot enough to get a lot out of use it. I've had mine for a few years on Rebels and FFs and it's just great. I've also used a 1.4x extender on the 135mm and it still looks good.
> 
> I don't have a 60D but I was disappointed with my 5DMK2 when it came to action shots. I shot the LA marathon with the 7D and 5DMK2 (same lens) and the 5DMK2 just had a terrible time keeping track and focusing on the runners. I don't have any problems with the 5DMK3. You might want to borrow a MK2 and compare with 60D with action shots.
> 
> ...



I was considering an extender as well. I'll probably go with a Canon branded one, but there was the Kenko Proplus 300 1.4x I was reading about that works with more lenses and actually improved the quality of the images with a 300mm. That was just one guys opinion, but I do want to follow up with that to see if it is accurate. 

I heard about the 5D mk2 not having the best auto focus and I'm not sure if that was with zonal AI servo or whether that was with a single point. I use only the center point when I'm shooting sports action and then I crop into the image to add composition. That way I use the sharpest region of the lens while still being able to follow the rule of thirds. You are probably right that I should test one out... but if I do buy it at the price point I believe I can get, I should be able to test the one I own and if I don't like it, sell it for the same or more than what I paid for it. 

I'm a bit stubborn though... so I'll keep working to get better... so I might wind up keeping it several months and then giving up on it... but that shouldn't affect my sale price. 

I'd like to get a 5D mkiii... but I don't see me saving up enough pennies to do so anytime in the immediate future. I could see selling the 60D to afford the 5D mkii and then selling the 5D mkii to get the mkiii in 2 years. 

I don't shoot wide that often, so the 24x1.6 on my 24-105 doesn't bother me.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 4, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Just my two cents:
> ...



I hear you I am married and have two boys. If not, I would have had a 1dx, and many more lenses by now 

I would be audacious (not sure if that is spelled correct) enough to say that to me; if they release a 135L II, I could care less, given that it is the best lens I have from Canon. Could it be better? Possibly, but the world is so big, and there are many more lenses I need (I think). For portrait you can hardly find any better from Canon, except for the focal lenght limitations. This is the reason why I would love to have the 85 F1.2L II as well . I have the Siggy 1.4 now, and it is great. However, and this is a big curse, I get to borrow pretty much all Canon lenses there are, and it is a curse, because once you have tried the 85 II, the other in that range suddenly don't cut it anymore 

The reason why I put the 70-200 first (and believe me and all the others in here who have it, it it truly a great lens), is because given your limited amount and focal range of lenses (not trying to be rude here), I would opt for a more choices in range, before going for the nirvana of fixed focal lenghts. 

G.


----------



## robbymack (Nov 4, 2012)

If the 70-200 f4 hasn't lived up to your expectations I doubt anything will. Thats generally considered one of the sharpest zooms ever made. More than likely you just have a copy that needs a little calibration to your camera body.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

RC said:


> A lot to digest here but I'll give it a stab.
> 
> Outdoor football (which is almost over or the season), indoor basketball w/ crappy lighting, desire for AFMA, desire for FF, need more reach.
> 
> ...



I think the plan is to get a 5D mkii and a 135mm f/2. That seems where I should be leaning because I'm not hearing anything that is blowing my skirt up. I was actually planning on using bounced flash off of the walls to see if I could get a few nice shots. But the walls are blue... which I think is going to mess with my white balance. 

I do like my 60D and I do want to keep it, but I eventually think I will progress to taking night photos of football games and that is when the 60D will become useless. But right now my daughter is in 4th grade... so we are talking about 6 years before I start shooting games of her classmates... but I wouldn't mind doing some side work. In that case the 5D would be necessary... and the 5d mkiii preferable. 

I don't rent lenses... I buy the cheaply and then sell them for what I paid or a little more. Then I basically rent them for negative money.... which is fine by me. 

I know the 7D is a better option... and there are deals on that... but I think I have been so happy with my 60D for so long that I have convinced myself that I really don't need the 7D. I just need to get over that line of thinking. It won't be easy. 

I'll eventually get rid of the 100mm... but I think I would rather have the 135mm before I invest in another 70-200. 

thanks for the deal alert... but I'm aware of that one and my initial reaction is "Ehh". I think I can do better if I wait a bit longer. 

Thanks for the help... I feel as though I am coming closer to a decision.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

robbymack said:


> If the 70-200 f4 hasn't lived up to your expectations I doubt anything will. Thats generally considered one of the sharpest zooms ever made. More than likely you just have a copy that needs a little calibration to your camera body.



The IS version of the 70-200 f/4... but not the non-is version.


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 4, 2012)

Just use your current setup until you can afford the gear you really want. Getting sub-par gear will only hurt the bottom line of what you could achieve.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 4, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Just use your current setup until you can afford the gear you really want. Getting sub-par gear will only hurt the bottom line of what you could achieve.



I'd agree if I haven't had such success in my history. I bought a Canon XS plus kit lens and a 75-300mm and I sold both for more than I originally paid. I did the same with the 55-250's I've owned, and the 70-300mm, and the 70-200's... Heck, I even made a few bucks off of my 50mm f/1.8 mk ii. 

so I would agree that if I bought a 5d mkii for 1800 and after 2 years I sold it for 1400... then yes... that would be a $400 rental. But I'm looking to have a bottom line purchase of the 5Dmkii for around 1400 or better and then sell it in two years for around the same. 

Now there is the question of whether the 5d mkii will hold its value over two years... but I guess that is a risk I'm willing to take. I appreciate the advice... but I do very well about selling for more than I originally bought.


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 5, 2012)

If anything, the 17-55 2.8 IS or the 24-70 2.8 VC Tam if you want FF compatibility. If you're going for reach, the 100-400 is a do all lens.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 5, 2012)

Halfrack said:


> If anything, the 17-55 2.8 IS or the 24-70 2.8 VC Tam if you want FF compatibility. If you're going for reach, the 100-400 is a do all lens.



I'm pretty pleased with my 24-105mm... I appreciate the additional stop of light, but I can also bounce light in most situations. Thanks for the heads up... but yeah... not really what I'm looking for.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 5, 2012)

get training


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2012)

Lots of lens and body talk, but you state no real 'needs'. That leads me to ask about accessories. Do you have a Speedlite? A good tripod and ballhead?


----------



## dirtcastle (Nov 5, 2012)

For me, the choice of gear always starts with getting inspired. I see a style of photography I want to emulate and then I figure out what gear will help me achieve it.

Here's what I have found...

1. The most important tool is software. I use Lightroom and Photoshop. Lynda and other sites have great tutorials. Magazine tutorials can be helpful too.

2. Light is the most important resource. Anything that will create (speedlights), optimize (ISO, big apertures), or channel light (reflectors, diffusers, locations etc.) has the pottential to dramatically improve your photos.

3. Some of my favorite photographers get their style from knowing how to use their gear toward a certain effect. I could get a Leica and Noctilux 0.95 lens, but my shots might still lack the style I'm going for.

My suggestion would be to go through Flickr and 500px, pick out 20-30 photos that you want to emulate and then use those to make some purchase decisions.

I apologize for being pushy and off-topic, but this approach will put you further down the road to some great shots.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lots of lens and body talk, but you state no real 'needs'. That leads me to ask about accessories. Do you have a Speedlite? A good tripod and ballhead?



I thought I mentioned my 430ex ii... but yes yes and yes. I have 2 tripods... 1 monopod, and two minipods... which suck.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 5, 2012)

dirtcastle said:


> For me, the choice of gear always starts with getting inspired. I see a style of photography I want to emulate and then I figure out what gear will help me achieve it.
> 
> Here's what I have found...
> 
> ...



I have lightroom 4 and a corel photoediting software. And I have HDR software... so it suits my needs so far. I usually borrow books from the library to understand what is is I am working with. 

As for flickr and such... I have an idea of what I like by usually lucking into it and then remembering what I did. Good ole' fashioned trial and error. But I can appreciate what you are saying.


----------



## PackLight (Nov 5, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Canon is having a sale on their refurbished inventory right now. EF70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkII is going for $1900. The EF100L is a wonderfull lens (which I also own), but for the situation(s) you describe, it seems to be expendable...
> ...



It really isn't "hype". The 70-200mm f/2.8 L II is the best zoom Canon makes. The only reason to not have it is if it is to long for your type of photography.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 5, 2012)

More money than you need? Hmm, that's simple, consider charity?


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd say it all depends on what type of photography are you interested in. If you're interested in sports, go for a 70-200. Otherwise, a good strobist equipment is a good way to spend some of your money (you have a flash already, you don't have to spend that much for the rest) and and 85mm or 135mm. The site below offers suggestions and good samples to emulate.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/


----------



## K3nt (Nov 5, 2012)

I'd get a couple of more speedlites... the Nissin Di866 MkII are great value for money and can be had for around 200USD each.... pair that with the Yongou (or however you spell it) YN-622C radio triggers and you got a sweet lighting rig. :=)

As for lenses, the 70-200mm f/2.8L MkII is one of the best there is, it hasn't failed me yet. I actually run in to issues where i feel the limitations of my 7D body vs. the lens.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 6, 2012)

PackLight said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...



I'm probably looking to get the 70-200mm f/4L IS to see if that will tide me over... if not... I'll looking into the f/2.8L IS mkii.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 6, 2012)

Nishi Drew said:


> More money than you need? Hmm, that's simple, consider charity?



Charity only works the pole during the weekends... so I have to funnel my money into Chastity's garter belt during the week.


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 6, 2012)

My decision was made for me at 1a.m. today. I sold my copy of the 24-105mm f/4L IS USM. So now I have to buy a 5D mkii with the corresponding 24-105mm kit lens. That should leave me enough cash to buy a 135mm f/2 and then I'll be down to zero dollars. So that's a plus.


----------



## pj1974 (Nov 6, 2012)

jdramirez said:


> My decision was made for me at 1a.m. today. I sold my copy of the 24-105mm f/4L IS USM. So now I have to buy a 5D mkii with the corresponding 24-105mm kit lens. That should leave me enough cash to buy a 135mm f/2 and then I'll be down to zero dollars. So that's a plus.



Glad you made a decision, though I wonder why you didn't keep your copy of the original 24-105mm IS USM, and just get a 5DmkII body only? (wouldn't that have been cheaper, than buying a new 24-105 IS USM?)

Before reading your last post (quoted above) - I would've recommended the 70-300mm L, which is a great lens - giving more reach than the 70-200mm's (obviously) and being very sharp and great IQ / contrast (almost at the same level as the 70-200mm f/2.8 II).

Also, I can also endorse the Nissin Di866 MkII as a great professional, yet not-too-expensive flash... works very well for me on my Canon DSLRs!

All the best with your new kit - and the 135mm f/2 is a great lens!

Paul


----------



## jdramirez (Nov 6, 2012)

pj1974 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > My decision was made for me at 1a.m. today. I sold my copy of the 24-105mm f/4L IS USM. So now I have to buy a 5D mkii with the corresponding 24-105mm kit lens. That should leave me enough cash to buy a 135mm f/2 and then I'll be down to zero dollars. So that's a plus.
> ...



Ehhh... I've seen printer + body + lens deals where the price is less on a per piece basis than just the body would be.


----------



## jdramirez (May 19, 2013)

I was going through old posts and it has only been 6 months, but it seems like a lifetime ago.

I did buy a fisheye lens, a Rokinon 8mm, and a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii. And just today I put in an order for a 5d mkiii.

So, so much for getting a 5d mkii.


----------



## Pi (May 19, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I was going through old posts and it has only been 6 months, but it seems like a lifetime ago.
> 
> I did buy a fisheye lens, a Rokinon 8mm, and a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii. And just today I put in an order for a 5d mkiii.
> 
> So, so much for getting a 5d mkii.



MkII or mkIII is a footnote in your case. Going FF will change your experience with the lenses you own.


----------



## jdramirez (May 19, 2013)

Pi said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I was going through old posts and it has only been 6 months, but it seems like a lifetime ago.
> ...



I bought the 5d mkiii... but that's the easy part... actually allowing the order to go through is the hard part.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 19, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I was going through old posts and it has only been 6 months, but it seems like a lifetime ago.
> 
> I did buy a fisheye lens, a Rokinon 8mm, and a 70-200mm f/2.8L IS mkii. And just today I put in an order for a 5d mkiii.
> So, so much for getting a 5d mkii.



Congrats on your new toy 

Once you shoot with 5D III + 70-200 combo, I think your crop gear will end up on ebay or craigslist. It's day and night diff. from IQ, high ISO and AF....I enjoy my very much.

Don't forget screen protection for your 5D III - ENJOY


----------



## jdramirez (May 19, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > I was going through old posts and it has only been 6 months, but it seems like a lifetime ago.
> ...



have a suggestion on a screen protector? I had my Canon xs for two years and the screen never got scratched. but I also had very light lenses, now I have heavier lenses.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 20, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > jdramirez said:
> ...



XO Skin is my fav.
http://xoskins.com/canon-5d-mark-iii-screen-protector


----------



## wickidwombat (May 20, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> I've been a SLR owner for about nearly 4 years now. *I own a 60D body, 24-105mm f/4L IS, 100mm f/2.8L IS Macro, and 50mm f/1.4. I also have a 430ex II speedlite.* I have about $1600 in cash and I'm not quite sure what to spend it on. I have a 9 year old so she is my main subject. In the past 12 months I have photographed indoor plays, outdoor Easter egg hunts, night time "bonfires", swimming pool shots, football games (she's a cheerleader but I really enjoy photographing the players), and I will be photographing indoor basketball games under crappy gym lighting. I don't shoot a lot of wide angle and a bunch of my shots would be considered sports action or portraiture with pleasing blurry bokehs.
> 
> No one probably cares about the process, but I want to illustrate that I have had a ton of different lenses. I started with a Canon XS which was upgraded to a 60D after two years. In regards to lenses, I had the kit lens (18-55mm) which I eventually upgraded to a 24-105mm f/4L USM. I started with a 75-300mm which was upgraded to a 55-250mm after one year to a 70-300mm (briefly) to a 70-200mm f/4L USM (briefly) to a 70-200mm f/2.8L USM (briefly), to finally nothing. Finally, I had a 50mm f/1.8 which I upgraded to the 50mmm f/1.4. And I picked up a 100mm f/2.8L IS macro along the way.
> 
> ...



If i were in your situation I would do either of 2 options
option 1) get a sigma 35 f1.4 and the canon 135 f2L (I did get both of these and they are awesome)

option 2) get the 135 f2L now and keep saving and grab a 6D, keep an eye out for a good deal in the mean time
then down the track look at a fast 35


----------



## sandymandy (May 20, 2013)

Sponsor my hobby with ur old equipment  Go for 70-200 2.8L ...epic lense


----------

